# nVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP (Asus N6200) drivers??



## Bubblehead86 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all,
I formatted my PC yesterday. I run XPpro Intel4. I have an ASUS P5P800S with nVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP (Asus N6200). I have been trying to install nVidia drivers from the cd but it wont work. (5 y.o. mobo and system now) are there any links to the latest drivers? :upset:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If you google nvidia drivers it's the very first link.....

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## Bubblehead86 (Feb 5, 2009)

ok never mind this thread, i attempted to d/l driver from nVidia site twice before posting the question but they didnt work, worked this time around,
thanks for the reply, im #1 kn00b


----------

